# temporary pacemaker removal



## schmsuz (Sep 28, 2016)

Is there a cpt code for temporary pacemaker removal?  Is 33234 for permanent pacemaker only?  This patient had a temp pm inserted 10 weeks prior to the removal.  It is the same physician doing the removal that did the insertion.  Thank you!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 29, 2016)

schmsuz said:


> Is there a cpt code for temporary pacemaker removal?  Is 33234 for permanent pacemaker only?  This patient had a temp pm inserted 10 weeks prior to the removal.  It is the same physician doing the removal that did the insertion.  Thank you!



The pacemaker removal is not billable, and you will bill 32206 to 32208 for the pacemaker insertion.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## schmsuz (Sep 29, 2016)

I believe the temporary pm insertion is 33210 for single chamber?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 29, 2016)

schmsuz said:


> I believe the temporary pm insertion is 33210 for single chamber?  Thank you for your help!



That is correct.

Jim


----------



## schmsuz (Sep 30, 2016)

This patient didn't have a permanent pacemaker inserted....he just had the temporary pm removed.  Is this still a nonbillable service?  Thank you!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 3, 2016)

schmsuz said:


> This patient didn't have a permanent pacemaker inserted....he just had the temporary pm removed.  Is this still a nonbillable service?  Thank you!



it's non-billable

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

